# Застарелый перелом копчика



## Дина. Б. (15 Июл 2018)

В 13 лет я упала копчиком на скамейку. Диагностировали подвывих копчика кпереди. Пролечили. Через полгода после вторых родов )10 мес назад) по возвращению на работу и длительного вождения машины начались боли, которых не было с самого лечения травмы. Сначала боли были только при выходе из машины после долгой поездки. Потом интенсивней и интенсивней, и вот я совсем не могу сидеть. Отдаёт в анус и в конечности. Проблем с дефекацией нет.

Свежий рентген снимок показал перелом примерно в сантиметр на кончике. Предложили этот кончик удалить.
То есть я 22 года живу с переломом?
Сейчас принимаю курс нпвп, сижу только на подушке с дыркой, часто встаю. Стало получше.

Делать ли операцию? Не хочется пролечиться, и через несколько лет всё же оперироваться. Может, лучше уже решить проблему? Если ее вообще можно решить операцией.
Планирую еще рожать.


----------



## La murr (15 Июл 2018)

@Дина. Б., здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## vbl15 (15 Июл 2018)

Дина. Б. написал(а):


> Делать ли операцию?


Скорее, нет. Делайте МРТ.


----------



## Дина. Б. (16 Июл 2018)

@vbl15, спасибо, доктор. А зачем мрт?


----------



## Furlaja (22 Июл 2018)

Дина. Б. написал(а):


> @vbl15, спасибо, доктор. А зачем мрт?


Я не доктор, но боль отдающая в ногу, может быть не только травмой копчика. Возможно зажим какой-то выше. Выше уровня s2


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (27 Июл 2018)

Боли в области копчика относительно редко связаны с этим самым копчиком. В первую очередь - консультация гинеколога, проктолога. Ну и внимательно разбираться, в каком именно месте болезненность. Иногда помогают инъекции стероидов к крестцово-копчиковому сочленению. Удалять копчик - сомнительная операция, после нее боли могут остаться.


----------



## Дина. Б. (30 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Черепанов, доктор, спасибо за комментарий.
по направлению гастроентеролога в мае я делала колоноскопию (из за семейной истории), никаких патологий не выявили. всё же нужно обратиться к проктологу? (боли были уже до проверки)

к гинекологу я записалась. какого рода гинекологические проблемы могут давать боли в копчике?

болит конкретно ближе к анусу. добралась до источника боли нажатием, и болит на кончике копчика, если я правильно понимаю.

я сделала томографию.сходила к другому специалисту. он не увидел перелома, и порекомендовал альтернативное лечение. так же он утверждает, что травма копчика 22-летней давности по идее не связана с болями.вы согласны с этим утверждением? я везде читаю, что старая травма может с годами "болеть".

присоединяю тут фото томографии


----------

